#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-03-07
<lostConnection> If I wanted to replace the letters of a string in python with a letter of my choice how would I do that?
<lostConnection> is there a build in function for it?
<BiosElement> Yes
<BiosElement> lostConnection: You're looking for the string module docs
<lostConnection> ? how do I use them? originally I was trying to used string.replace(old,new) and that wasn't working
<BiosElement> string.replace(str, old, new[, maxreplace])
<lostConnection> str?
<BiosElement> test = 'test'
<BiosElement> test.replace('t', 'l')
<BiosElement> 'lesl'
<BiosElement> ^That works fine
<lostConnection> omg I think I know what my problem was....
<lostConnection> if I replace it in order to keep the changes would I have to do string = string.rplace(old,new)
<lostConnection> of course you would.....wow...that was stupid of me. I thought that it was just implicitly altered.
<BiosElement> No, it never is. Strings are immutable.
<lostConnection> uumm... could you restate that. I don't know if I completely understand.
<BiosElement> Python strings cannot be changed in-place. They don't change themselves. For example
<BiosElement> test = 'whatever'
<BiosElement> test.lower wouldn't change it
<BiosElement> test = test.lower however would.
<lostConnection> ok I see
<lostConnection> yeah I'm just trying to run through pythonchallenege.com to reinforce what I have learned and that was just something that I just wasn't picking up on
<BiosElement> The python docs are always helpful
<BiosElement> Keep them close
<lostConnection> thanks
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> So, I didn't end up driving to microcenter until saturday...but I got my 4 2Tb samsung drives
<thafreak> been running the samsung diagnostic tool since saturday evening...
<thafreak> finally on the last drive
 * BiosElement wanders over to thafreak's and acquires himself some storage ;P
 * canthus13 recently ran across a 540MB drive in his basement....
 * canthus13 wonders how ridiculous it would be to set up Nagios on his network at home.
<Cheri703> canthus13: I'm going to be attempting to learn to use nagios soon :)
<Cheri703> unfortunately the nagios book is big and pdf so my eyes get tired from trying to read it :/
<Cheri703> http://www.nagiosbook.org/html/
<canthus13> Heh. I'm more of the 'install it and figure it out' school of thought....
<Cheri703> well, I'm told that the conf files are pretty ridiculous
<Cheri703> someone suggested setting up multiple vm's and having them talk to each other, as a learning exercise. I don't have enough computing power for that, but I DO have a bunch of old crappy computers I can network :)
<canthus13> Bah. I think I'm gonna have to switch back to apache. :(
<Cheri703> someone suggested setting up multiple vm's and having them talk to each other, as a learning exercise. I don't have enough computing power for that, but I DO have a bunch of old crappy computers I can network :)
<Cheri703> bah
<Cheri703> why?
 * Cheri703 hates the up arrow sometimes
<canthus13> Setting up multiple web sites, handling subdomains, etc is really a pain in lighttpd.
<Cheri703> ah
<thafreak> I have nagios running at home...monitoring my hosted servers
<thafreak> I'm really looking forward to checking out the new fork of nagios though
<thafreak> http://www.icinga.org/
<thafreak> very forward looking...has a mobile version of the web interface, and I think some one is working on an android app for it too
<thafreak> drop lighttpd for nginx man!
<thafreak> the config syntax is WAY easier than lighttpd...plus no nasty memory leaks :)
<thafreak> I'm currently throwing in the towel, and just trying to learn puppet
<thafreak> been bouncing back and forth between all the various config management systems...even thought about writing something myself
<thafreak> wanted to try kokki, cause it's python based instead of ruby like most of the others, but it seems just as confusing
<thafreak> puppet seems to be king these days anyway...
<thafreak> so what you SHOULD do, is figure out how to make a puppet manifest, that auto sets up your nagios server :_
<Cheri703> semi-rhetorical question: when is it ever ok for the owner of a company to make passive aggressive attacks at the character of a customer?
<Cheri703> TO the customer
<BiosElement> Not unless you expect them to remain a customer.
<Cheri703> yeah...
 * Cheri703 got a crappy email from a company she's trying to negotiate a repair/replacement from
<BiosElement> Heh, naturally.
<Cheri703> yeah, not happy
<BiosElement> Sounds like a company that doesn't want to remain in business.
<Cheri703> I don't give a crap what they say amongst themselves, heaven knows I complain about customers at home or among coworkers (in the past), but not TO the customer >.<
<Cheri703> part of their message said something about "we have literally thousands of happy customers" part of my response may include: I am aware that you have many happy customers, I would not have purchased from you were that not the case. However, having many happy customers is no justification for making personal attacks on the character of one. Those comments were uncalled for and unjustified and I am disappointed by the lack of profes
<Cheri703> sionalism shown by the choice to make them. I am going to choose to believe that you've had a stressful day and happened to take it out on me, even though that doesn't make it ok, I will overlook that choice this time.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-03-08
<BiosElement> Awesome how many cyber attacks come from china
<canthus13> Not really surprising, though.
<BiosElement> Suprising, no. Silly, yes.
<canthus13> Makes sense. china has the resources and the will to pull stunts like that.. Gotta wonder how many attacks they direect at estonia.
<BiosElement> Heh, they attacked wp.com for heavens sake, I fail to see what good that does
<BiosElement> Oracle Bad for Open Source: http://www.itjungle.com/tfh/tfh030711-story09.html
<BiosElement> ^Breaking news: the sky is blue.
<canthus13> BiosElement: Practice.
<canthus13> BiosElement: wp.com is a big site, with heavy-duty hardware, but not a whole lot in the way of resources to fight back.
<canthus13> It makes a good tackling dummy.
<BiosElement> Heh, perhaps.
<BiosElement> I really hate working with other coders sometimes
<BiosElement> Dude decides to store an admin flag clientside...then I find that even without that flag, any logged in user could edit accounts.
<Cheri703> canthus13: still around?
<Cheri703> canthus13:
<Cheri703> canthus13:
<Cheri703> canthus13:
<Cheri703> :)
<Unit193> canthus13:
<Cheri703> hey Unit193 did you decide if you want to go to the skywarn training?
<Unit193> Sure, don't really have anything else to do
<Cheri703> k, we can pick you up if you'd like
<Cheri703> pm me your address
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> Anyone look much into media players?
<thafreak> It seems like popcorn hour plays anything on my network or from attached media, even 1080p stuff in just about any format
<thafreak> but doesn't support netflix or hulu or anything
<thafreak> roku, et al, plays hulu and netflix in 1080, but no support for local media....
<thafreak> what gives...why won't some one make a little box that does both?!?!
<thafreak> grrr...it's frustrating
<thafreak> i guess you just have to buy 2 devices...sad
<thafreak> I take that back, it seems there's a roku app that will stream your media over http...
<thafreak> now the $59 roku seems very interesting!
<thafreak> plays netflix, hulu (with subscription), and can potentially stream movies from local net...
<Cheri703> thafreak: my brother just got a roku, really likes it
<_bbb> ps3 or wii imo
<Cheri703> my brother had a wii
<Cheri703> got rid of it in favor of roku
<Cheri703> (and wasn't playing it much)
<_bbb> i know the feeling
 * Cheri703 would be happy to have any of the above
<_bbb> best answer htpc
<_bbb> but does netflix run on linux yet
<Cheri703> yeah, I have one :) it's just...slow and no netflix (though I won't subscribe until it can work on linux)
<_bbb> i dual boot.. but i think i like the netflix interface on ps3 best
<Cheri703> _bbb: if you ever want to be able to headless-ly dual boot, let me know, there's an EASY way to do it
<_bbb> go on
<Cheri703> grub-reboot
<Cheri703> figure out what position the alternate OS is in on the grub menu (starting from 0)
<Cheri703> you use grub-reboot X where x is that number
<Cheri703> I wrote a script for it, so I have a launcher to make it easy
<_bbb> interesting
<Cheri703> it will boot the next time into that other os, then when rebooting, it'll go back to ubuntu
<Cheri703> or whatever default is
<Cheri703> one sec
<_bbb> i just default to ubuntu with 10 sec timer in case i want windoze
<Cheri703> yeah, I wanted to be able to vnc in, but be able to get windows, so this solved that for me
<Cheri703> transcript from my user days session: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/01292011/Tips%20and%20tricks%20for%20multi-booters  the stuff about this is toward the end, more in-depth explanation
<Cheri703> started around 16:20
<_bbb> yeah i can see where that would come in handy for remote
<thafreak> well...we have a wii...but it's down stairs...and we mainly watch netflix on the xbox...but that requires a yearly fee..(damn microsoft)
<thafreak> but, I kind of want to watch netflix upstairs sometimes...hence I was looking at the roku...
<Cheri703> my brother likes his
<thafreak> but I found the WD unit
<Cheri703> he did something where he can set up custom channels
<thafreak> which does netflix....and may support hulu plus soon, AND can play local media from samba share
<thafreak> yeah I saw that you can write your own...
<thafreak> I dunno...the other thing is it seems that roku currently only supports mp4 files with h264 video...
<thafreak> if I'm going through the effort to rip my entire dvd collection, I kind of wanted to use a better container format like mkv
<Cheri703> I have no idea
<thafreak> so I'm kind of leaning towards this WD unit
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-03-09
<Unit193> Can't help but ask: Why don't we have a ubot?
<BiosElement> Probably because we've never needed it?
<BiosElement> And wow, gnome fanboys probably don't wanna read this" http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2011/03/collaborations-demise.html
<Unit193> *some of the LoCo teams have them
<BiosElement> Seems like I was backing the right side after all, honestly.
<BiosElement> So my takeaway from that is all the Canonical bashing with people claiming canon doesn't work with gnome is more the fault of gnome then canonical, since the kde folks get the same issues. >.>
 * BiosElement looks forward to being told he's an idiot ;)
<Unit193> BiosElement: You're an idiot! ;)
 * BiosElement adds Unit193 to his list of people to never buy lunch for
<BiosElement> ;)
<BiosElement> See, I don't need to be mean. I'll just buy everyone 'else' lunch :P
 * BiosElement is such a nice, caring dude
<Unit193> ok ok ok, You're a very nice person! now can I have lunch too?
<BiosElement> hahaha, yes :P
<BiosElement> Though I probably should have dinner first, i'm hungry heh
 * Unit193 doesn't use Gnome
<BiosElement> THis article is great though
<BiosElement> Reading the comments now
<BiosElement> I'm a KDE fanboy, not a gnome hater. But I've also noticed this gnome wall
<BiosElement> Everyone always uses gnome to bash canonical, but it makes me wonder if gnome shouldn't be getting more flack over this.
<Unit193> I'm using XFCE and LXDE on different computers (I would/have/will use KDE on the main)
<BiosElement> These comments are amazing
<BiosElement> A gnome dude comes over
<BiosElement> and goes "Aseigo is a nut who's making this up"
<BiosElement> And at least 3 other gnome devs have come and said Aaron's totally right haha
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> Anyone a puppet or chef fanboy, and want to convince me which one to use?
<djoe> people I respect like puppet over chef, but I'm not sure I have a dog in that fight
<Cheri703> the chef IS a puppet: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Swedish_chef
<djoe> I think the way it goes is that programmers and other sysadmins-by-accident like chef because they can goo it up with all their own stuff, but that puppet does things the Right Way
<djoe> or, at least, more things, if not everything.
<Unit193> [nolog] Just gotta try this...
<kyanardag_> i would like to prepare a deb package for a scientific software to make it available for community, anybody can guide me for debian packaging system and how to create packages?
<djoe> kyanardag_: what documentation have you been trying to use?
<kyanardag_> i followed the community documentation for personal package archive (PPA) but it was over my head
<djoe> kyanardag_: well, there's packaging the software, then there's distributing it
<djoe> PPA is more a method of distribution.
<djoe> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Debian-Binary-Package-Building-HOWTO/
<djoe> http://wiki.debian.org/HowToPackageForDebian
<djoe> kyanardag_: what is the software?
<djoe> do you have a link to the upstream?
<kyanardag_> this is the software: http://code.google.com/p/bedtools/
<djoe> oh, awesome
<djoe> I'd try to catch mbanck, for instance, on #debian to ask for help, were I you.
<kyanardag_> there's rpm package available but debian package is missing, i wanted to contribute to scientific community by preparing a deb file
<kyanardag_> ok.. i think i'll start with basics, only packaging for now.. distribution can be done later i guess..
<djoe> http://www.debian.org/devel/debian-med/
<djoe> http://debichem.alioth.debian.org/
<djoe> consider, for instance, that things like the ncbi tools and BLAST and hmmer etc are already packaged
<djoe> you might be interested to look at them as examples, and ask for help from their packagers, perhaps.
<djoe> kyanardag_: http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/hmmer for example
<kyanardag_> that's a good idea..
<kyanardag_> version 3 of hmmer was released.. it needs to be packaged as well :)
<djoe> :-)
<djoe> kyanardag_: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianMentorsFaq#Packaging
<djoe> that might be a little heavy
<kyanardag_> it's good reading.. nice tips.. orphaned packages.. request for package..
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-03-10
<BiosElement> Welp, I think it's a safe bet that gnome/ubuntu tensions have reached an all-time low >.<
<BiosElement> Shame gnome folks don't have a code of conduct, because it appears they need one >.>
<Cheri703> Anyone who lives near a microcenter want to visit mansfield between now and monday?
<canthus13> damn... I'm a good cook. :)
<Unit193> And I don't even get any...
<Unit193> How is SHellium working out for you?
<canthus13> Unit193: I really don't use it.. I'm just in there for the conversation, mostly.  I occasionally use it for connectivity testing.
<Unit193> in the room?
<canthus13> Yeah.
<Unit193> I didn't go in there, I was looking at your cloak then googled (sounds like a cool service! too bad they are closing registrations)
<canthus13> Shellium closed registration?
<canthus13> Huh. shows how much I pay attention. :)
<Cheri703> Unit193: do you know about tomorrow?
<Unit193> Friend is taking me
<Cheri703> to ubuntu hour?
<Cheri703> I meant skywarn
<Unit193> Ah, since I'm not positive, I be guessing no
<Unit193> (SSH Issues)
<Cheri703> kk
<Cheri703> np
<Unit193> I told hospital friend, don't think he be coming
<Cheri703> kk
<Cheri703> no worries
<Cheri703> other guy might stop by if he can
<Cheri703> (mailing list guy)
<Unit193> Just telling you the info since you're the headmaster
<Cheri703> good to know :)
<Cheri703> long shot question: anyone have a b&w nook they want to give to a good home? :D
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> yer funny.
<Cheri703> my eyes get tired really fast when reading long documents on netbook...stupid because I can internet all day, but...still
<Cheri703> so I want the non-backlit thing
<Cheri703> I want one, but not enough to not pay rent :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: Beat up some hipster at starbucks and take theirs.
<Cheri703> hmm....possible
<Cheri703> hipsters would likely have ipads though
<Unit193> I'll take the iPad if you don't want it :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: You could sell the iPad and buy 2 nooks.
<Cheri703> there IS a barnes and noble in town...might go poke at a nook when I go to office max
<Cheri703> true
<canthus13> And the older nooks are prolly hitting eBay now, what with the color nook being out.
<Cheri703> they're still selling the b&w one
<Cheri703> e-ink vs lcd
<Cheri703> full android on the color
<Cheri703> I'm always fascinated by things listed on ebay for higher than they cost new...
<Cheri703> or even the same price
<Cheri703> hmmmmmmmm http://cgi.ebay.com/Barnes-Noble-NOOK-E-Ink-Ebook-Reader-WI-FI-HotSpots-/110659156598?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c3ccba76
<Unit193> I take it there isn't any U-H things I can help you with? (or other random things)
<Cheri703> uhm, not at the moment
<Cheri703> you wouldn't happen to have a network cable tester?
<Unit193> No, but I did see and oldish one at the place I "work"
<Unit193> canthus13: Know of bshellz.net or any other good shell services?
<canthus13> Never used 'em.  I use my server for most shell stuff.
<BiosElement> And in 15 years, I fear this will be marked the beginning of the end for the internet as we know it: http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-valley/technology/148513-net-neutrality-repeal-clears-first-hurdle
<Unit193> New to looking at computer parts, doesn't this look good? http://cgi.ebay.com/AMD-Athlon-64-X2-4600-2-4-GHz-ADO4600IAA5CZ-Proce-/200583952428?pt=CPUs&hash=item2eb3bc382c
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-03-11
<Unit193> Cheri703: Both are 2.8GHz
<Cheri703> hmm...k
<Cheri703> the 775
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit193> I would think so
<Cheri703> do they look like the picture?
<Unit193> Yeah, they have the circles on the bottem (no pins)
<Cheri703> hmm..k
<Unit193> What's he got?
<Cheri703> 2.8
<Unit193> Well then, that's useless!
<Cheri703> thanks for checking :)
<Unit193> NP, I'll let you know if I have/find any more
<Cheri703> kk, thanks
<Unit193> canthus13: I got my friend using irssi
<canthus13> Unit193: Awesome. :)
<BiosElement> So am I the only one who's really enjoying the public 'Gnome vs. World' war that's going on? >.>
<Unit193> I'm not really watching it, all I need is small ideas of what is going on (and you don't find them)
<BiosElement> What do you mean you don't find them Unit193? *puzzled*
<Unit193> I'm not so interested that I go searching for summary and the longer articles are a bit too long to read
<BiosElement> I'd actually consider writing a summary, but I'm still trying to find more then Gnome-trolls to represent both sides.
<Unit193> Please give me a link when/if you do!
<BiosElement> I'll see what I can find in 20 minutes and write a post up when I get up, assuming I find a damn thing on gnome. >.<
<BiosElement> Really, I gotta say I'm getting negative vibes from the gnome camp.
<BiosElement> I'm finding one, critical thing though
<BiosElement> People are arguing it's Canonical vs. Gnome. But I've seen a 'ton' of flack from the KDE camp launched and I find it to be pretty accurate.
<Unit193> And frankly, I'm just fine with XFCE/Xubuntu...
 * BiosElement thinks some interviews are in order
<BiosElement> Unit193: It's more then that though.
<Unit193> Eh? more then what?
<BiosElement> Unit193: This isn't just a war between DE's and evil companies.
<BiosElement> And an elementary team dude posted his support of Mark's post, this is going to take some research.
<Unit193> I thought it was just gnome/canonical/etc war
<BiosElement> No
<BiosElement> It's more gnome/kde/canonical/elementary/others
<BiosElement> For the most part, blame being leveled at gnome's processes, gnome folks respond attacking canonical, canonical returns with point-by-point responses, gnome dudes attack something else. It's silly.
<Unit193> Sounds mostly like a gnome war...
<BiosElement> I'm actually rather troubled by it
<Unit193> Why is that?
<BiosElement> Because I have yet to see any logical defense gnome has. I can only assume I'm only seeing the vocal idiots of the gnome community.
<BiosElement> And lol wow
<BiosElement> Found a 'neutral' commentary by a dude on planet gnome. Real neutral, I can tell. >.>
<BiosElement> So 'neutral' post basically claims canonical for working on self-hosted git repo's rather then gnome's...that makes little sense...
<BiosElement> And apparently the gnome folks are 'worried' about posting specific bugs that apparently were involved in this debate, since different people may come to diff conclusions...which kinda shows how open things are then.
<Unit193> http://lxnews.org/2011/02/21/canonical-disables-donations-to-gnome/
<BiosElement> Bullshit
<BiosElement> I know all about that
<BiosElement> That topic is just flamebait. >.<
<Unit193> So what IS going on with Gnome, Canonical and Banshee?
<BiosElement> Banshee had an affil code for the amazon music store where they got a cut of money or whatever from amazon for sales.
<Unit193> From what I know, yes
<BiosElement> Canonical changed the affil code and offered up 25% to banshee to do whatever they wanted with. In turn, banshee was switched to the default music player.
<BiosElement> Personally, I think 100% of 0 is still 0 and that being shipped with ubuntu is a great deal.
<BiosElement> But that isn't even the issue
<BiosElement> Apparently there was some miscommunication, some very vocal folks learned about it and made a fuss before the screwups in communication between canonical and the banshee team could be cleared up.
<Unit193> From what I read, Canonical went to Banshee and told them %25 or we use Ubuntu One
<BiosElement> It was 25% or they disable the amazon plugin by default, but leave the affil code.
<BiosElement> Or at least that's what I gathered from one of mark's posts.
<Unit193> Diable Amazon by default and put in their own Ubuntu One or...?
<BiosElement> I don't know either way.
<Unit193> That's what I read, nothing else
<BiosElement> Probably, although I don't see why Ubuntu One wouldn't be enabled either way
<BiosElement> Oh, and I find it telling not a single KDE user I've seen has agreed with Gnome
<BiosElement> Which, while I assume lots of them can be classed as fanboys, is still sorta odd.
<Unit193> What's your favorite http server? (lite is very good)
<BiosElement> Cherokee, hands down.
<Unit193> KDE and Gnome differ greatle
<BiosElement> They do, but it's still unusual to not have a single person swap sides.
<Unit193> Even more lightweight then lighttpd?
<BiosElement> No, it's probably not. But It is as fast/faster then my nginx setup used to be, although I didn't do heavy benchmarking
 * Unit193 wants something on a computer with no resources
<BiosElement> lighttpd is your best bet then probably.
<Unit193> Thank you
<BiosElement> nginx is faster but it still has memory leaks from a couple years ago, last I checked
<Cheri703> I am awake and I am BORED
<Cheri703> I have a few things I want to read but they will make my eyes hurt :/ so.......I'm bored
<BiosElement> Cheri703: Go research the gnome mess if you're that bored :P Find me a non-trolling gnome community dude's view of things haha
<Unit193> Cherokee and nginx both sound interesting to try
<Cheri703> meh, that stuff doesn't interest me BiosElement
<BiosElement> Was worth a shot heh
<Cheri703> I don't really concern myself with the warring nerd factions :)
<BiosElement> Heh, I do since if affects me. If I don't concern myself, who will? >.>
<Cheri703> true
<BiosElement> And anyway, if I continue doing work with the OhLoCo Like I intend too, I should probably know when I should hide in the bathroom from the roaming gnome hordes. ;)
<Cheri703> true
<Unit193> Speeking of crazies, how is your project going?
<BiosElement> Still listening to excuses about the engine release being delayed, great progress on the web system I'm working on for things, otherwise pretty quiet.
<Unit193> (I figured I shouldn't be in IRC if I have nothing to say)
<BiosElement> hah, idle is fine :P
 * Cheri703 just got out and fired up the ol' rack server that's been hanging out under my bed...
<Cheri703> this thing is so dang loud :/
<TheErk> Hola
<Cheri703> hi
<TheErk> hi hi cheri pie
<Cheri703> ....
<Unit193> I don't think she likes that...
<TheErk> Whaat?
<TheErk> I'm corny like that.
<Cheri703> not the proper pronunciation :)
<Unit193> I'm not still up...
<Cheri703> I find it difficult to convince myself to go to sleep when I have NOTHING planned for the next day...
<TheErk> Sleep is overrated
<Cheri703> sometimes
<TheErk> Sleep gives you cancer man
<Cheri703> I'm annoyed at apple
<TheErk> Why for?
<Cheri703> trying to get a vmware image working, works on my netbook (took FOREVER to boot the first time, but works) and it hangs on the flash screen on one of my desktops
<Cheri703> and I blame apple
<Cheri703> :)
<TheErk> Good enough
<Cheri703> today is likely going to be the second day this week I'm up til 5am or so
<Unit193> Kick it a few times
<Cheri703> might
<Thedemon666> Hello
<Thedemon666> I have an error that ubuntu does not start I is left with an error in the screen that says: error ath5k phy0: can't register ieee80211 hw
<Cheri703> Thedemon666: this isn't really a support room, you might try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners
<Thedemon666> ok
<BiosElement> Nice catch Cheri703
 * BiosElement totally missed that
<Cheri703> sure
<Cheri703> if it's something basic, I'd try to help, but something like that should be in a support room
<BiosElement> I wouldn't hardly know where to start
<Cheri703> same here
<Cheri703> www.uniqueskins.com $15 for a custom netbook skin, might order one with my business logo on it...
<Cheri703> for $10 more I found a site that has removable/reusable ones...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-03-12
<lostConnection> has any one seen this terminal message before "Error:command line file name required, exiting."
<lostConnection> I was trying to run a program I had recently compile and I got that.
<canthus13> lostConnection: Nope. try google. :)
<lostConnection> I did but I just figured it out.
<lostConnection> I wrote a program that read from a file. Well I for got to include the data file when I uploaded the program...
<lostConnection> nope that wasn't it.... oh man
<djoe> use strace?
<lostConnection> huh I don't know that command but I will look it up.
<Cheri703> so there's a "conan the barbarian" movie coming out in the summer, has jason momoa (guy from stargate atlantis) as the lead
<Unit193> What guy from SGA??
<Cheri703> ronan
<Cheri703> I think
<Cheri703> I think that was his name
<Cheri703> whichever one looked most like he could also play a barbarian ;)
<Unit193> Ronan Dex
<Cheri703> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0597388/
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> heh, he used to be on baywatch
<TheErk> Howdy peeps
<Unit193> Hey TheErk!
<TheErk> Sup Unit193
<Unit193> Not much... you?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-03-13
<Cheri703> rawr I hate dst
<Unit193> 3.5H of sleep...
<Cheri703> psh
<Cheri703> amateur
 * Cheri703 hasn't been to sleep
<Cheri703> :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: Sounds familiar.  fscking insomnia. :P
<Unit193> But I had to be around real people! ;)
<canthus13> Unit193: I have to DEAL with 'real' people all day on the phone. :(
<canthus13> 7 hours left. :(
<Unit193> Don't kill anyone... SSH > Screen?
<canthus13> ...?
<canthus13> Oh. FreeNX > SSH > screen > irssi.
<Unit193> Cheri703: Seen this? http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19444
<Cheri703> Unit193: we couldn't get it working properly
 * Cheri703 took a nap, back awake now
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-03-05
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<paultag> morning
<thafreak> Some one wants to go to the akron meeting?
<thafreak> I haven't been there in months
<paultag> thafreak: you should consider removing it from teh calendar
<paultag> otherwise someone might, well, go
<thafreak> i wasn't sure if anyone went
<thafreak> the few times I went i only ever saw I think 2 people...not at the same time mind you
<thafreak> one was the guy who started it, and put it on the calnedar, and the other, I forget his name
<thafreak> but I think he shows up on irc sometimes...i could be wrong though
<thafreak> paultag: I'd probably remove it, but I don't think I'm allowed to
<thafreak> I don't think I'm officially a reloco lead
<thafreak> only thing I think I can actually do, is approve mailling list requests
<paultag> oh
<paultag> well alright
<thafreak> wow, that's why I don't bother to read the forums...only two new threads this year so far :)
<paultag> such a shame
<thafreak> So, I need to brag
<thafreak> I pulled a total macguyver setup last night
<paultag> o'rly?
<thafreak> using ssh as my ducttape
<paultag> oh lordy
<thafreak> wife brought a machine home for me to add an account to for work
<thafreak> but I have them setup using samba as an NT4 domain
<thafreak> so I can't really do much with the machine at my house
<thafreak> but it was snowing and i didn't feel like driving
<thafreak> SO
<thafreak> I used ssh's tun/tap support and set up an adhoc vpn to the remote office
<thafreak> which I tunneld over an ssh tunnel
<thafreak> then, i plugged a usb ethernet adapter into the laptop, and bridged that adapter with the tap device
<thafreak> connected a crossover cable from the usb adapter, to the workstation I needed to work on
<thafreak> and eventually, I got it to get a dhcp address from the remote office
<thafreak> logged into their domain, could mount samba shares, the whole 9
<thafreak> If I get around to it, I may even make a blog post about it...
<paultag> :)
<thafreak> i usually use openvpn to do similar things, but didn't feel like setting up anything permanent
<thafreak> first time I tried the tun/tap tunnelling in ssh too...worked quite well
<thafreak> Might even just use that from now on on my laptop instead of setting up openvpn to my house
<thafreak> Even cooler, I can setup VM's on my vm server, who's network adapter is bridged over the vpn to my client's network
<thafreak> so my vm will think it's on their network
 * canthus13 needs to figure out openvpn.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-03-06
<Cheri703> Thanks Unit193! :)
<Unit193> Note, I don't actually know for sure, but welcome!
<yano> why the heck does ubuntu's pastebin require logging in to download a raw log of a paste?
<yano> that's ridiculous
<Unit193> Quite, I did a bump on the bug report too, but I've changed pastebinit to use pastebin.com since p.u.c has other issues as well.
<yano> yea, well someone shared a paste with me, and i need to find out what unicode character it is >.<
<Unit193> LP is all that's required, but it is annoying...
<Unit193> You could try page source, but that'd still mangle.
<yano> yea
<Unit193> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/784485 There it is.
<yano> heh, i *think* ubuntu may even convert the raw file to dos... :-\
<yano> because i know the other person i'm dealing with is on linux
<Cheri703> Unit193: how are things for you lately? I haven't caught up with you in a while
<Unit193> Cheri703: Well, big thing now is my sister moving to Indiana, went appt "shopping" just last weekend.
<Cheri703> nice
<Unit193> So, at least 2 more trips there just this month!
<Unit193> What's going on there?
<Cheri703> not a ton, working working. getting a smartphone set up for my mom
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> Anyone in here use evernote?
<paultag> morning, and nope
<jandrusk> I have used it in the past, but have just been emacs org-mode instead.
<jandrusk> using
<Unit193> I've kinda used it, but not a whole lot.
<thafreak> emacs org-mode have an android app? :)
<thafreak> and can emacs emulate vim yet?
<paultag> org-mode is from what I hear, fairly badass
<paultag> I hate emacs, though
<thafreak> but, it's just something you run in a term?
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> and it's for a flat file
<paultag> rather
<paultag> text file
<thafreak> so, no help for me wanting to dictate notes while driving...
<thafreak> unless I hire some one to type them into org-mode for me
<thafreak> or hire some one to drive for me
<paultag> right
<paultag> fucking emacs
<thafreak> well, I've been considering building some kind of thing that collects all my notes, urls, etc
<thafreak> and as usual, i want to build it myself
<paultag> aye
<thafreak> but i just don't have the time
<thafreak> and it seems this evernote is like 99% of what I want
<thafreak> plus it has an API I can yank down my info from...so I can populate my own system if I ever get around to building one
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-03-07
<Unit193> canthus13: So, what'd you think, http://www.backbox.org worth the time?
<canthus13> Unit193: Dunno... I'll have to check it out.  I like backtrack, even though it's not very polished.
<Unit193> I've know about it a while, still haven't checked it at all. :/
<dzho> "things are too complex, we'll make it easy for you" and "if you're serious, use us" both raise huge marketing BS flags for me.
 * canthus13 offers dzho an easy button.
 * dzho offers canthus13 an idiot button
<dzho> you know, for summoning idiots
<canthus13> I have a headset that does that quite well, thank you.
<dzho> hahaha
<dzho> are you summoning them, or are they summoning you?
<canthus13> I guess it depends on your perspective. I sit there wearing it and their voices appear in my ear all day long.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-03-08
<skellat> Apparently I pick very quiet days to actually wander into the IRC channel
<Unit193> It's quiet a lot, and you suuure didn't wait long. :P
<Unit193> Good job going for membership, once I find a free day I'm trying for it.
<jrgifford> skellat: i should be at your membership meeting. :)
<skellat> jrgifford: Thank you
<skellat> unit193: Once I either find a decent IRC client for my Symbian phone or get a new one (it has been 21 months) I can be on IRC more
<Unit193> If it matters at all, I will also try for it.
<Unit193> skellat: Na, just making a note and maybe heckleing you as well. ;)
<skellat> Unit193: Cool.  I should edit my page so that there is a spot for testimonials if people can't make it
<skellat> So, what else is new across our state today?
<Unit193> My sister is moving out of it if that counts.
<skellat> Unit193: Where to?
<Unit193> Indiana.
<skellat> Cool.  What for?
<Unit193> Better job in news reporting.
<skellat> Nice.  TV news out of Cleveland has just been bizarre lately especially with Paul Orlousky's production of "The Puppet Court"...
<Unit193> *Paper
<Unit193> And that sounds a bit odd.
<skellat> Cameras aren't allowed into federal court rooms and the coverage of former Cuyahoga County commissioner Jimmy Dimora's trial is hard to convey in TV news without images.  Puppets and transcript excerpts are being used to report on the case.
<skellat> And it sounds like dinner is done so I need to wander away for a little while...
<Unit193> Worth it. :D
<jrgifford> Oh, the puppet court? :D
<jrgifford> the puppet court is *hilarious*. got featured in the wall street journal a few weeks ago.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-03-09
<dzho> I heard about that.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-03-10
<canthus13> paultag: Back in CA again?
<gilbert> paultag: awesome!
<gilbert> paultag: i'm now waiting for fd approval since feb 15th
<paultag> gilbert: :)
<paultag> canthus13: sure am
<thafreak> anyone know the ubuntu virtualization channel?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-03-11
<Cheri703> I don't know how many of you folks are android users, and particularly rooted android users, but I just found the most awesome thing :D
<Cheri703> it has been around since 2010, but still awesome :)
<Cheri703> http://lifehacker.com/5712406/webkey-remotely-accesses-your-rooted-android-phone
<dzho> disturbing
<canthus13> Cheri703: I use it. :)
<Cheri703> canthus13: it will be very useful for my mom's phone
 * canthus13 nods.
<canthus13> It's scary in the wrong hands, but then so is any remote access software.
<dzho> I'd be a lot more interested in it if I could run the network-side of that on my own machine.
<canthus13> you can.
<dzho> without going through their web service?
<canthus13> you don't HAVE to use their web service.
 * dzho looks further
<canthus13> You can use it over your local network without the web service.. and you *MIGHT* be able to use it over 3G. Sprint doesn't.
<dzho> > We don't plan to release the server code
 * canthus13 nods.
<dzho> the client at least is GPL
<dzho> if I can get a build that would allow me to lock out their service, that might be cool enough.
 * canthus13 nods.
<canthus13> Cheri703: I'd be wary of handing a rooted phone to someone who doesn't know what it means... :/
<dzho> of course, that's the same logic that has verizon arguing for locked bootloaders and apple restricting software downloads to developer-signed stuff, and Microsoft secure booting etc
<dzho> "you can't trust anyone but us"
<canthus13> dzho: I'm more thinking don't give it to someone who doesn't understand the implications.
<canthus13> Doing something like what WebOS had would be perfect.  Defaults to no root access, but for those who want it, they can do so with relatively little trouble.
<Cheri703> canthus13: yeah, I'm going to be putting it as closed back off as possible, and she isn't going to be installing random apps
<Cheri703> (sorry for delay there, was out in the garage dealing with dogs)
<Cheri703> she lives in ny state, so doing remote support will be hard without this app. we use teamviewer heavily  with the computer stuff
 * canthus13 nods.
<Cheri703> with webkey, I can also give my brother access to help if I'm at work
 * canthus13 nods.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-03-04
<dzho> did anyone else see this? https://plus.google.com/108313527900507320366/posts/Aeobnz3D9B2
<skellat> dzho: I didn't until you flagged it but it isn't unexpected.  There's quite a bit of change happening way, way too fast and it is not going over well.
<thafreak> dzho: don't feed the trolls
<Unit193> http://trololololololololololo.com/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-03-05
<thafreak> ls
<thafreak> derp...wrong window
<dzho> ENOTBASH
<thafreak> So...ubunteros...been thinking of giving kde another go...
<Cheri703> kde is too shiny for me
<thafreak> what's a good distro to try, with preference for anything debian based
<Cheri703> I am liking xubuntu :)
<thafreak> yeah yeah...i usually can't get past the live image...
<Cheri703> what do you mean?
<thafreak> oh, i boot the live image, and click around and go...nope not going to install
<Cheri703> ah, xubuntu is SUPER customizable
<Cheri703> and 12.10 has xfce 4.10 (though I'm running 4.12)
<thafreak> yeah, but I use xubuntu and lubuntu alot...I've not really given kde a chance since...like 2.x
<Cheri703> ah, fair enough
<Cheri703> I tried kubuntu a few rounds ago, and after VARIOUS attempts to fix it, I could still not get it to allow me to download ANY packages. the update manager, software center, etc would all fail or freeze or just be utterly ridiculous
<Cheri703> so I gave up
<thafreak> i usually have similar issues with all the gui software manager things
<thafreak> so I only use apt-get/aptitude anymore
<Cheri703> gotcha
<Cheri703> iirc I couldn't even use that properly
<Cheri703> it was just super weird and re-downloading iso and whatever else I tried...nothing worked
<Cheri703> so I said screw kubuntu and went back to vanilla
<skellat> Anybody coming to virtual UDS tomorrow morning?
<Unit193> Pretty sure everything is basically decided, I'll find out what later in the day without wasteing time.
<Unit193> -e
<skellat> Unit193: Did you see what I pinged knome with over in #xubuntu-devel?  A new blueprint appeared out of nothingness where it seems somebody finally realized the RR proposal wasn't fully thought out.
<Unit193> Yep, but I've yet to check it out (will now)
<skellat> The threat by the Kubuntu folks to pull out and go KDE + Wheezy in light of the announcement of Mir probably pushed this into being scheduled
<Unit193> Oh?  I didn't see that, and hopefully they wouldn't go with Wheezy.
<skellat> See: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-March/036779.html
 * skellat wanders off yet again
 * thafreak decided to try kubuntu and also install kubuntu-backports ppa...
<thafreak> mmm...bleeding edge kde....
<Unit193> canthus13: Hey, so if you wouldn't mind, last I knew DOCSIS 3.0 had a requirement on IPv6, but http://mydeviceinfo.comcast.net/mydev.php has some that aren't checked with it, am I wrong?  (TWC user here, that's a nicer table)
<canthus13> IPv6 isn't required.
<Unit193> Danke.
<canthus13> It's optional.
<canthus13> those gateways support IPv6, though, despite what the thing says.
<Unit193> (We've got a DPC2203 MTA)
<canthus13> the Arris 862 supports IPv6.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-03-06
<thafreak> well...been running kubuntu on my old laptop all day today, and don't hate it yet.
<thafreak> i say the same thing about every distro I try though :)
<skellat> thafreak: Well, at least there is no weeping & gnashing of teeth then...
<thafreak> not yet
<skellat> Good morning Ohio!
<paultag> moin moin
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Unit193> skellat: How'd your vUDS go?
<Unit193> paultag: Got a response, he didn't CC you.
<paultag> Unit193: what's up
<Unit193> paultag: He's... Got some interesting ideas.
<paultag> ugh
<paultag> don't like the sound of that
<paultag> what's up Unit193
<paultag> let's hear this
<Unit193> http://paste.ukikie.tk/?04ee22fabdc62f68#KS+AUEvVrdtRBslFRiGuYtJKwU/7pjzs2Ep7S+eMD1g= After taking a look at my source, he did a merge of them, basically.  Some things I've noticed I forgot, but others....
<paultag> <pkg-inxi-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<paultag> um
<paultag> does that exist?
<paultag> +Vcs-Git: git://github.com/mati75/inxi.git
<Unit193> In 72 hours.
<paultag> yikes.
<paultag> +ftp://ftp.archlinux.org/other/community/inxi/inxi-(.*)\.tar\.gz debian uupdate
<Unit193> Yeah, well that'd change to alioth.
<paultag> that's wrong for many reasons
<paultag> uupdate sucks
<paultag> and it's not upstream
<paultag> Unit193: ok, looks like he needs a review ;)
<paultag> Unit193: mind sending me a pointer to the package? I can get on that tonight
<paultag> this kinda became time-critical
<Unit193> paultag: Hopefully I didn't sound like a jerk: http://paste.ukikie.tk/?3a5d1f5afd6dd79d#NKfKHxFeTKoY2TgdxxNCJTZuEKDFTZBqs6QIrYDCiM0=   I have my updated one .45, and upstream is great with a freeze there.  I ship a basic default config to disable update.
<paultag> Unit193: no, solid review.
<paultag> Unit193: I'm stoked you caught the same stuff I did when I glanced over it.
<paultag> Unit193: solid work.
<Unit193> paultag: Thanks, I had already asked you about hosting with something else, so knew that one.
<paultag> still
<paultag> :)
<paultag> Unit193: nice work. Let's get this done with. You've done great work so far.
<Unit193> paultag: I'm with you there, and thanks.  I sent the message at 7:42 local time, haven't heard back yet.
<paultag> ack
<skellat> Unit193: The session isn't until 1:15 PM local time -- http://identi.ca/notice/99952068
<Unit193> skellat: Only doing the one?
<Unit193> paultag: Got mine up with the fixes, at least. :/
<skellat> That's the only one I'm leading
<skellat> The other sessions have been interesting
<paultag> Unit193: word.
<skellat> Been an awfully large amount of pushback on RR
<skellat> The proposals still aren't as fully fleshed out as they need to be
<paultag> canonical will ignore the community as usual.
<skellat> paultag: So far, they've been listening because they've been getting yelled at quite a bit by those who have shown up
<skellat> The ubuntu-devel mailing list has been a bit of a circus too
<Unit193> Funny bit? Web Upd8, and even Phoronix announced that 13.04 will go as planned.
<paultag> I'm glad I've fucked off
<skellat> Unit193: Riddell secured that commitment yesterday
<Unit193> skellat: Yes, they were clearly not happy.  Just look at the blog post. :P
<skellat> Unit193: It isn't pretty but for the moment Feature Freeze should still be happening tomorrow.  Apparently there has been an incredible amount of freak-out over abandoning the 13.04 cycle.
<paultag> Canonical is a disapointment.
<paultag> as is my spelling; disappointment
<skellat> paultag: The worst case contingency is that Debian winds up with high-powered Xfce and KDE strike teams that ensure it is rather in sync with upstream if everything goes haywire, I suppose. :-)
<paultag> skellat: Debian welcomes ex-Ubuntu contributors with open arms.
<paultag> skellat: I even set up #ubuntu-expats for everyone.
<paultag> on oftc.
<skellat> paultag: Well, Martin Owens already stood down today as an Ubuntu Member.  We've lost four of that group over the past week which is still a small number but it is still indicative of bad "change management" within the community.
<paultag> I love MO.
<paultag> yes.
<Unit193> Hobbsee, charlie-tca, and a couple more that I know of.
<skellat> During the community session yesterday with Jono Bacon and Laura Czajkowski I ended up raising the change management point several times.  Jono at least stated that there should be another string of things back-to-back coming down the pipe that he's aware of.
<skellat> My own view was that this should not have happened at all.  13.04 should have played out followed by UDS but then no 13.10 cycle while things were re-tooled deliberately during that period.
<skellat> I got testy with Colin Watson yesterday over the proposed hobbling of 13.04's support period saying that instead of cutting it to the bare minimum to merely get by it should just be finished off instead of being left an almost-cripple.
<skellat> At least that was not resolved at all
<skellat> That's been the key thing with vUDS...there has been plenty of discussion and no resolution of **anything**
<skellat> And to totally change the subject, last night's TV ratings overall were apparently horrible: http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2013/03/06/tv-ratings-tuesday-american-idol-down-but-wins-night-ncis-dips-smash-and-the-taste-hit-lows/172210/
<paultag> gilbert: thanks dude :)
<gilbert> paultag: thx 4 wut?
<gilbert> oh, the dput email probably :)
<paultag> gilbert: that thread that was starting to get h0lger to beat us up about up dput-ng
<gilbert> yeah, all i could think was, rediculuous..
<gilbert> paultag: getting close to releasy time :)
<paultag> aye :D
<paultag> saw that openjdk nonsense, gilbert
<gilbert> omg
<paultag> ya really
<gilbert> i've been thinking about starting a jessie release goal to get all java packages using gcj...so openjdk can be completely dropped...crazy, i know
<paultag> that'd be nuts
<paultag> or someone can hijack :)
<paultag> gilbert: oh, gcj has the same maintainer.
<paultag> double fail
<gilbert> well, security isn't really the maintainers fault
<paultag> it is when they close RC bugs on a fork that's similar enough
<gilbert> but his lack of responsiveness makes the security issues dangerous
<gilbert> but anyway...
<paultag> ya
<paultag> so what's new there gilbert
<gilbert> not a whole lot...u?
<paultag> gilbert: not much. Doing some work on OpenStates.
<gilbert> been listening to the cure a lot lately
<gilbert> i'm in a weird retro phase, late 70s/80s music
<paultag> oh dude
<paultag> gilbert: http://rd.io/x/QX3EPTN63T4
<paultag> this has been my day
 * gilbert is in the middle of working on a dsa for sudo
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-03-07
<skellat> And Burning Circle Episode 104 (second one this week, believe it or not) is up: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/137
<thafreak> Anyone interested in a "mid-level" linux admin job in independence?
<thafreak> They said 2-3 years would be mid-level...2-3 years "enterprise" experience
<thafreak> No idea on salary....
<paultag> gilbert: ay yo hombre
<paultag> gilbert: http://ftp-master.debian.org/new/steam_1.0.0.33-1.html ← the licnese you mean to say is "Expat" :)
<paultag> gilbert: you're also missing spaces and dot-thingeys.
<paultag> I know you're not doing DEP5, but still :)
<paultag> it's not MIT :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-03-08
<jrgifford> thafreak: got a link?
<jrgifford> i know someone who might be looking.
<jrgifford> paultag: oh man, way to be all sad and serious about it.
<paultag> I don't really see this as funny myself
<paultag> a lot of really smart people are leaving because of egos.
<jrgifford> paultag: but while i appreciate the invite, i'm still going to be over here. yes, i am concerned, yes, i have started to make sure all my stuff works on CentOS and debian, but i'm also waiting.
<paultag> I want to make sure they're welcomed into Debian
<paultag> I'm still here, jrgifford
<paultag> even though I left over a year ago.
<paultag> not only the state, but the distro
<jrgifford> yeah
<jrgifford> i probably should swap the SSD for my tinkering HDD, and play around with debian
<jrgifford> so here's my question
<jrgifford> is squeeze testing, or stable?
<jrgifford> right now.
<jrgifford> because i can't find an answer. maybe i'm googling the wrong way.
<paultag> I don't use any of those
<paultag> I use Unstable (sid)
<paultag> plus Experimental
<jrgifford> i'd like to try testing first,
<paultag> if you'd like
<jrgifford> and then move to sid later
<paultag> well
<paultag> squeeze is stable, jrgifford
<paultag> so fix your list :)
<paultag> jrgifford: testing is nice, and there's a nightly d-i image for netboot and straight iso
<Unit193> Wheezy is almost stale anyway.
<Unit193> I mean stable3.
<paultag> jrgifford: http://www.debian.org/devel/debian-installer/
<paultag> Unit193: :)
<jrgifford> ok, there we go
<jrgifford> thanks!
<paultag> sure dude
<paultag> rock on witcha' bad self
<paultag> jrgifford: be aware of non-free drivers, though
<paultag> we're very strict about software freedoms
<jrgifford> so, dd to usb stick, swap my hard drive, install, setup all my stuff, party.
<paultag> do add non-free debs if you need them
<jrgifford> it's a intel thinkpad, don't think there are any nonfree stuff
<paultag> ok :)
<jrgifford> i'll keep that in mind for if/when i switch the AMD machine from fedora.
<jrgifford> side note: fedora is pretty nice, i'm missing a lot of my software, but it's still not bad.
<paultag> jrgifford: I think you'll be suprised at how much you like Debian, once you understand it's changes from Ubuntu
<paultag> or rather, when you understand the Ubuntu changes from Debian
<jrgifford> ok
<jrgifford> i'm working on converting the intern
<jrgifford> ok, not the intern. he's really the junior member of the team.
<jrgifford> started by installing chrunchbang on his workstation
<jrgifford> now that he's got a laptop, we're going to teach him how to do complex VMs and stuff in windows, and then show him how easy it is to do on a linux distro
<paultag> :)
<jrgifford> he fights every step of the way, he likes his games.
<jrgifford> so we're also ordering the t61 cd drive caddy, and another hard drive
<jrgifford> so he can dual-boot without running out of space
<jrgifford> ok, downloaded, dd'ed, shutting down to swap. cya on the other side. :D
<jrgifford> ok, paultag - i am now at the "configure package manager" step, and the us and kernel.org mirrors don't support debian testing.
<jrgifford> do i go ahead and continue without a network mirror?
<paultag> erm
<paultag> us does
<jrgifford> the docs i'm reading say that's a bad idea.
<paultag> and I think kernel.org does too
<paultag> in fact, I'm almost sure of it
<paultag> http://mirrors.kernel.org/debian/dists/testing/
<paultag> yes
<paultag> jrgifford: kernel.org does. I use MIT, myself.
<jrgifford> interesting
<jrgifford> let me see if i can ping out.
<paultag> jrgifford: here are my mirrors - http://static.pault.ag/debian/mirrors.txt
<paultag> (commented a few out)
<jrgifford> ok
<gilbert> paultag: wondeful blog post :)
<paultag> gilbert: thanks :)
<jrgifford> bad cable.
<jrgifford> it was loose.
<paultag> jrgifford: #fail :)
<jrgifford> so now, while debian installs, i need to get my tire patched before i leave tomorrow. :P
<jrgifford> that'll be fun.
<paultag> :)
<jrgifford> now, i will participate in debian's package popularity contest.
<jrgifford> never did for ubuntu, at least, not knowingly.
<paultag> :)
<paultag> I think it was enabled by default?
<jrgifford> i always disabled it
<jrgifford> before i made use of my post install script
<paultag> ah cool.
<Unit193> In Ubuntu it is disabled by default.
<jrgifford> Well, I've never seen ram usage that low before. :-)
<jrgifford> under 500MB, most of which is iceweasel. this is pretty snappy.
<paultag> :)
<thafreak> jrgifford: no I don't have a link, I have a recruiter's email address
<thafreak> some recruiters won't even give out details for fear you might go around them
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-03-09
<jrgifford> thafreak:  lame. they make it so difficult to make sure that someone is actually going to be a good fit at a job.
<thafreak> jrgifford: I think it gives them a sense of purpose...cause you know their job is really something a computer could do better
<thafreak> best case scenario, a recruiter is equivalent to a packet shaping firewall for resumes
<thafreak> So, I've got a couple of old HP small form factor machines...P4 w/ 1gb of ram
<thafreak> Not sure what to do with them...
<thafreak> they use alot more electricity than say an atom board
<thafreak> not sure if running them 24/7 doing something is worth the electricity cost... :/
<jrgifford> thafreak: heh.
<jrgifford> yeah, basically.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-03-03
<jmoore> hello fellow ohio&&ubuntu people
<belkinsa> Hello there, jmoore.
<jmoore> i just found out about irc.. i am really loving linux, but ubuntu is my stuff.. anyone in ohio into any ubuntu developing?
<belkinsa> I can name one of our members that does it and he is jrgifford.  I don't know of others.  You can ask the mailing list if you have signed the Code of Conduct of Ubuntu.
<belkinsa> jmoore, I am going to warn you that we are quite scattered and on the inactive side also.
<belkinsa> But you should stick around and even lurk around.  Using a IRC client like X-Chat allows you to lurk around without using your web browser.
<belkinsa> And you can ask this guy too: https://launchpad.net/~damiencalloway  He doesn't come to the channel.
<jenni> [ Damien Calloway in Launchpad ] - https://j.mp/1kKnRNp
<jmoore> lol.. i am all about lurking somewhere i can find people using ubuntu and c and c ++
<belkinsa> Have you check the Ubuntu Developers channels?
<jmoore> i am in the process i guess you would say. this is great.. i was really getting tired of people on the internet.. then i started using linux.
<belkinsa> What do you mean?
<belkinsa> Is it the whole different sense of community that you are feeling?
<jmoore> totally.. windows is for porn junkies.. i wanted to learn programming.. i started using ubuntu during the 12.04 days and have never went back
<jmoore> ubuntu is like bbq sauce and my hardware like chicken.."i put that shit on everything" lol
<belkinsa> I have almost the same story as you but with just a sense of community as a whole.
<belkinsa> Are you aware that we have a LaunchPad team that you can join?
<jmoore> well of course.. i was trying to find help with spercifics.. but the linux community is very helpful all around.. which has made my experience here more in depth than my windows days
<belkinsa> And besides you need a LaunchPad account to help other developers to improve Ubuntu and other apps within Ubuntu.
<jmoore> hmm.. i need a launch pad account and to sign the ubuntu code of conduct
<belkinsa> It's not that hard.
<belkinsa> And another useful link is https://wiki.ubuntu.com it's the home page of the wiki and I think you can find what you need there.  Mainly on the teams page.
<jenni> [ Home - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1kKreE0
<belkinsa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/teams is the link, I believe.
<belkinsa> Once you are done with joining and signing, I will tell skellat that you requested to be approved.
<jmoore> haha thank you!
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<jmoore> i was trying to help someone do this proof.. it is crazy.
<jmoore> wow, there are a lot of teams.  i really feel like ubuntu is going to be the linux distro that becomes the curtains to windows..
<belkinsa> I think I scared off him.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-03-02
<dzho> anyone planning on hauling over to libreplanet?
<paultag> I am
<dzho> cool
<dzho> paultag: oh, hey, you know the area and the drive.  If I roll in on, say, I-90, do you have any recommendations for/against stopping somewhere between Worcester and, say, Wellesley for a park-and-ride experience on in the rest of the way by commuter rail?
<paultag> I grew up in Wellesley, so I can give you tons of recs there
<dzho> huh
<paultag> otherwise that's basically framingham
<paultag> but nothing great there
<dzho> There's a Holiday Inn Express within walking distance of the Worcester Union Station so I'm considering that.
<paultag> Yeah; I think LP is at MIT this year
<paultag> so getting from South Station to MIT kinda blows
<dzho> oh
<dzho> yeah, I'm thinking I'd get a place somewhere in town for Sat night
<paultag> If you go north of the city and get the line that stops at Porter, you might be able to take a shorter route
<paultag> ah nice
<paultag> yeahj
<dzho> Porter.  OK, thanks, I'll give that a look.
<paultag> Porter is like 2 stops from MIT
<paultag> on the Red Line
<paultag> so it'd be a short Commuter Rail ride and a short hop on the red line
<paultag> if it was nicer out, I'd suggest the walk
<dzho> heh
<paultag> but Porter -> Harvard -> Central -> MIT
<dzho> fitchburg line
<paultag> That's the one
<paultag> I took that daily for a while
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-03-03
<TRPrecht> Greetings. 
<belkinsa> o/ TRPrecht
<TRPrecht> Is the Ohio LoCo pretty active? or are there relocos in Ohio that are pretty active?
<belkinsa> We are very, very inactive and our ReLoCos don't exist anymore.  But you are welcome to try to start one up.  Where do you hail?
<belkinsa> We only have 2-8 active members online but not really in person.
<belkinsa> We are scattered and makes the problem greater.
<TRPrecht> Ah.  I'm actually in KY but I see Cincinnati out my window. 
<belkinsa> Ah.  I'm also from the Greater Cinny area myself.
<TRPrecht> I've been looking for a lug/loco for a couple years now, I've seen that there were at one time many groups in the area and they all seem to have gone dark. :-/
<belkinsa> I see, I think most of the LUGs and LoCos of USA are dying or are dead.  Ohio is one of the few who is still trying to be active.
 * belkinsa shouldn't said "I think"
<belkinsa> It's a truth.
<TRPrecht> KY's is still somewhat active, but it is about 2 hours away and they meet on a weekday.. thus no go.  Unless I can leave work in Springdale and shoot striaght to Lexington and hope for no traffic. LOL
<Unit193> TRPrecht: I know a few people do some stuff in some LUGs, guy not far from me goes to the Akron LUG as they have active, informative meetings.
<dzho> hackerspaces and makerspaces seem to be a slightly more current thing, and depending on the space, sometimes attract those with free software sympathies or inclinations
<belkinsa> KY is?  Hm, never knew that.  If you have friends who are seeking a group, we could start a ReLoCo for the Greater Cincinnati area.
<dzho> TRPrecht: so, covington?
<TRPrecht> Yeah, they meet once a month to every other month. 
<belkinsa> dzho, or Newport.
<TRPrecht> dzho: pretty close. Fort Mitchell actually. 
<TRPrecht> Grew up in Newport though.  
<dzho> oh, neat, I see US42 goes on through there
<belkinsa> I thought 42 was just a state route, or is this a different one?
<TRPrecht> I've got some friends that like/use Ubuntu or Arch and they are pretty geeky, however they draw the line at the concept of a LUG. say its too geeky. :-/ lol
<dzho> heh
 * belkinsa isn't a developer, but a community builder
<belkinsa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/belkinsa <--- this is me.
<jenni> [ belkinsa - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1eqs1VA
 * dzho has got to go make sure bedtime is happening
<dzho> TRPrecht: nice to see  you drop in.
<dzho> belkinsa, Unit193 will see you around
<belkinsa> Slaapwel, dzho
<TRPrecht> nah, US42 runs a LONG way.  I can get to pretty far south on it and up to my work north of Cincy.
<drkokandy> howdy all
<TRPrecht> Without being a developer, or a graphic artist, it seems like it is very difficult to 'get involved' in supporting a project...other than financially... which I guess can be hard too at time. :-)
<TRPrecht> Its a hard clique to crack. lol
<Unit193> TRPrecht: Indeed, nice to have you drop in.  If you don't mind me asking, what do you use?
<belkinsa> It is, but you can do it with the skills you have.  Spearding the word is one.
<TRPrecht> Ubuntu on my System76 machine... and I use my dinky laptop to test out various distros. 
<Unit193> drkokandy: And howdy!  Just mentioned you, though not by name. :)
<belkinsa> o/ drkokandy as I forgot to say hey to you
<drkokandy> Oh, yeah? hopefully good things Unit193 - my intenet died earlier this afternoon apparently so my IRC's been down
<drkokandy> o/ belkinsa
<drkokandy> been awhile!
<drkokandy> TRPrecht: I've missed most of this conversation, but Ubuntu has a tool called find-a-task that might help you see just what options are out there: http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/find-a-task/
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Community | Find a Task ] - https://j.mp/1GdwRIm
<belkinsa> drkokandy, thanks for sharing that link!  I would of if I wasn't working on my homework.
<drkokandy> That helped me see what options are available... I'm neither a developer nor a graphic designer, but I was able to get started with bug triage & QA testing
<Unit193> drkokandy: Yes, that you have found a nice LUG in Akron.
 * belkinsa started with Ubuntu Women
<drkokandy> oh, good luck with your homework, belkinsa - probably midterms, right?
<Unit193> https://sigma.unit193.net/dump/find-a-task-fix.user.js :P
<drkokandy> oh, yeah! I haven't been to ALUG in a little while, but I should be able to make it this week
<belkinsa> Yes, but I only have one this week.  My bioinformatics one was last week but I still have the takehome part of it to do.
<drkokandy> find-a-task-fix.js... is there something broken with find a task?
<belkinsa> I'm trying to gain time for this week by finishing the rest for my other classes to study for the midterm and do the takehome.
<drkokandy> good plan belkinsa - good luck!
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<TRPrecht> Nice, thanks for the link. I've been slowly converting people since a former coworker got me started in this direction with Gusty.
<Unit193> drkokandy: Perhaps take a look at the page with and without that?  I didn't create it, but tend to agree with the thought of the person that did.
<belkinsa> TRPrecht, why isn't KY's LoCo not verflied?
<TRPrecht> I dual booted for years.... but finally got my last hold out application running under wine... been linux only at home for ~2 years
<belkinsa> s/verflied/verified
<jenni> belkinsa meant to say: TRPrecht, why isn't KY's LoCo not verified?
<TRPrecht> Unknown... during my search I found the Bluegrass LUG page and on there is said they had merged and went with the Bluegrass name instead of staying Ubuntu KY LoCo?
<Unit193> Fun fact, Xubuntu's technical lead is from KY.
<drkokandy> ah I see
<belkinsa> TRPrecht, hm, isn't that against the rules having a LoCo without the Ubuntu part in the name?
<TRPrecht> Nice.
<Unit193> drkokandy: Laying out all your choices just seems like a better idea to me.
<TRPrecht> I think so... 
 * belkinsa wishes skellat was here
<TRPrecht> ah http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2060028 is where I saw where they were aka Bluegrass LUG
<jenni> [ ANNOUNCEMENT: Ubuntu Kentucky LoCo Team Meeting Tomorrow (9/20) at 7pm! ] - https://j.mp/1Gdz7PI
<TRPrecht> almost 3yr old post... one of the most recent. lol
<belkinsa> But that was three years ago, well, under three.
<belkinsa> That's tells me that it's an inactive one.
<belkinsa> s/That's/That
<jenni> belkinsa meant to say: That tells me that it's an inactive one.
<TRPrecht> They are on Google+ as BlueGrass Linux User Group and are (semi) active under that name only. 
<belkinsa> Isn't a mixed group in terms of distro useage?
<TRPrecht> Quick look at the G page shows more talk about *insert fruit* Pi projects and cloud solutions more times than not.... scrolled a while to find a distro and it was Xubuntu
<belkinsa> May I have the link to that page?
<TRPrecht> Sure. 
<TRPrecht> https://plus.google.com/communities/116333842588031601371 
<jenni> [ Blue Grass Linux User Group - Community - Google+ ] - https://j.mp/1GdB2Uk
<TRPrecht> BRB, going to get food for the wife while she takes care of the fussy baby. 
<belkinsa> Alright, see you around.  Nice to meet you.
<belkinsa> Anyways, it's bed time for me.  Night everyone.
<drkokandy> night
<drkokandy> I'm going to need to blow away my desktop... something went wrong with an update & even apt-get -f install isn't working :(
<drkokandy> maybe it can be fixed, but I don't have time
<Unit193> Oh dear.  What's the error(s)?
<drkokandy> seems like something pretty serious
<drkokandy> linux-headers-generic : Depends: linux-headers-3.13.0-46-generic but it is not installed
<drkokandy> If I try -f I get
<drkokandy> oh, can't generate it now
<drkokandy> but it's something about a disk full error (no disk is full)
<Unit193> Was wondering if outdated sources or proposed enabled, in that case I'd make sure /boot/ wasn't full or filling, and remove all but the latest functioning kernel.
<drkokandy> tried autoremoving lots of old kernels, but same result - paste.ubuntu.com/10509461
<drkokandy> er http://paste.ubuntu.com/10509461
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - https://j.mp/1GdF5jG
<drkokandy> /usr/src is getting pretty big (this is an old installation & has a lot of cruft), but not full... All the important data is on other (non-boot) disks, so I really am tempted just to blow this parition away and start fresh
<drkokandy> In addition to this error with apt-get, my dual monitors are now mirrored (but Unity doesn't realize there are two monitors anymore) and all visual effects are way slower than ever before
<TRPrecht> Ah, much better with an IRC client. :-0
<Unit193> Hah, yeah webchat is decent enough, but quassel is a bit better, more so if you're using quassel-core. :P
<TRPrecht> oh? i have't used anything other than xchat...
<Unit193> Oh?  Looked like you were/are using Quassel. :P
 * Unit193 uses Irssi anyway. :P
<TRPrecht> I meant prior to just installing quassel.
<TRPrecht> first time using it. I like it better than xchat for sure. lol
<drkokandy> Quassel is my client of choice
<Unit193> Quassel as a graphical client isn't the best, but because of the client/core relationship, it gets a few extra points.
<TRPrecht> Once again I thank who shared the link for the find a task. . . So far I'm crusing the advocacy option and on spread ubuntu site... seems like it needs some TLC. 
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-03-05
<dzho> hello ohio
<Unit193> Howdy, dzho.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-03-07
<andygraybeal> o/t .. mysql workbench GRRRRRRRrrrr
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-03-08
<jacob> 'sup ohio. i hate sounding like a recruiter, but i've a friend in columbus looking for a python expert. govt contractor downtown, looking for good testing experience; good pay. /msg me if interested and i'll get you in touch
<belkinsa> jacob, you can also send an e-mail to the mailing-list also.  (the LP one)
<jacob> eeh, i'd hate to spam inboxes with that
<belkinsa> True, true, but it can reach more.
<dzho> people love them some jobs
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-03-08
<PCLine__> Evening everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine__> Hey Unit193 - How you doing?
<Unit193> I think I'm alive.
<PCLine__> I am pretty sure you are alive!
<yano> http://radio.wosu.org/post/ohio-secretary-state-releases-early-voting-numbers
<jenni> [ Ohio Secretary Of State Releases Early Voting Numbers | WOSU Radio ] - https://j.mp/1R3JCpg
<yano> http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2016/03/05/17-year-olds-shut-out-of-presidential-primary.html
<jenni> [ 17-year-olds shut out of presidential primary | The Columbus Dispatch ] - https://j.mp/1OZ9pxE
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-03-09
<PCLine__> Good evening people
<yano> howdy
<Unit193> hello.
<jrgifford> yano: that's an interesting view
<jrgifford> makes sense
<yano> it's been allowed up until this year
<yano> just another arrogant attempt by the republicans to limit the non-republican vote
<jrgifford> Really?
<jrgifford> because even if that's not the official policy
<jrgifford> that's how it's been operated in cleveland heights
<jrgifford> (or at least, the year I tried to vote as a 17.98 year old in a primary)
<yano> yea, it's been officially allowed for a while
<yano> not sure how long
<jrgifford> i didn't have the energy to fight them 3 years ago about it...
<jrgifford> (Poll workers weren't interested in looking up the actual rules, just told me that i couldn't vote)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-03-10
<yano> http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2016/03/10/Urban_Meyer_endorses_John_Kasich.html
<jenni> [ Ohio State’s Urban Meyer endorses John Kasich for president | The Columbus Dispatch ] - https://j.mp/1SCvedd
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-03-11
<Unit193> VOTE FOR HIM JUST BECAUSE HE'S FROM OHIO!
<Unit193> /s
<PCLine__> FYI:  17 Year Olds can vote in the Primary!
<PCLine__> I dodnt know that fact until today.
<yano> lol
<yano> well
<yano> they could up until a week again
<yano> *ago
<yano> because Husted changed his interpretation of the law
<yano> and Sanders and Clinton are sueing to change it back to let 17 years olds vote
<thafreak> Not to get too far into politics...but I would rather see a Kasich vs Sanders election...
<thafreak> There would be ACTUAL debates about ACTUAL problems
<thafreak> imagine it...
<yano> yea
<yano> #FeelTheBern
<yano> http://www.meetup.com/Central-Ohio-Python-Users-Group/events/229513700/
<jenni> [ Pi (Py) Day Lunch - The Central Ohio Python Users Group (Columbus, OH)- Meetup ] - https://j.mp/24UZMMb
<yano> http://www.meetup.com/Central-Ohio-Python-Users-Group/events/229375500/
<jenni> [ DoJo - The Central Ohio Python Users Group (Columbus, OH)- Meetup ] - https://j.mp/24UZTr0
<yano> http://www.politico.com/blogs/2016-gop-primary-live-updates-and-results/2016/03/marco-rubio-ohio-kasich-220635
<jenni> [ Rubio's campaign tells Ohio supporters to vote for Kasich - POLITICO ] - https://j.mp/24V2MIg
<yano> http://radio.wosu.org/post/clinton-sanders-appear-osu-town-hall-meeting
<jenni> [ Clinton, Sanders To Appear At OSU Town Hall Meeting | WOSU Radio ] - https://j.mp/1pBWvkk
<yano> http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2016/03/11/judge-rules-17-year-olds-primary-vote.html
<jenni> [ Judge rules 17-year-olds can vote in presidential primary | The Columbus Dispatch ] - https://j.mp/1RVya2g
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-03-12
<PCLine__> good evening everyone
<yano> https://go.berniesanders.com/page/event/detail/rally/44mm7
<jenni> [ Bernie Sanders for President | Event | A Future to Believe In Rally in Columbus, OH on 3/13 ] - https://j.mp/1pmnjp0
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-03-08
<thafreak> Gather around kids, I will regale you with the story of how thafreak recovered backups from a remote vps that had no internet access
 * thafreak dusts off tree stump near campfire
<thafreak> It all began when the server hosting my gogs git repo suddenly was no longer reachable
<thafreak> But I was able to log in to the serial console remotely still
<thafreak> When I realized it wasn't going to get fixed, and my last backup was 4am in the morning, I wanted some more recent backups
<thafreak> But how
<thafreak> Then I remembered back to my old BBS days and how we would transfer files with zmodem protocol, and how someone got zmodem to work over ssh
<thafreak> But the server had no zmodem stuff installd and with no internet access, no way to get new packages installed
<thafreak> Then it dawns on me, base64 encoding and copy/pasting is basically the same concept, and I had base64
<thafreak> but with gigs of data, I needed a better way to capture the text output...
 * thafreak had a lightbulb moment
<thafreak> the venerable script command!
<thafreak> So yes, I ran script on my laptop, logged into the serial console and base64'd to stdout my backups
<thafreak> I then had a giant text file locally, where I had to trim the top and bottom lines out (head and tail to the rescue)
<thafreak> and boom, I transfered a few gig of compressed backups to my laptop
<thafreak> And the most amazing part, the transfer speed was actually REALLY good
<thafreak> I was expecting it to take hours, but I was getting basically MB's/s of transfer...via ssh connected to a serial console
<dzho> wait, what
<dzho> traffic in ubuntu-us-oh?
<dzho> holy shit that's a big text file
<dzho> thafreak: you have earned your nick this day my friend
<dzho> that is totally a freak thing to do
<Unit193> Impressive nevertheless.
<dzho> no dispute!
<dzho> thafreak: did you at least use the 'split' command to break it up?
